# Can I add an LED to my blower.



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

I own an (16yr) old 5/23 Craftsman 536884810 although I did not come with a light I think similar models did. My safety switch is disassembled because it fell apart and I don't really need it but is it possible to get a wire from the engine that would run a low watt LED? I also know similar models had electric start but mine does not.
Thanks guy's.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if there is a stator on the motor yes if not you could add a rechargable light. the electric starter works off 110v from your house so there is no way to power a light off the starter circuit


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

You'll have to check around the engine to see if there is a wire tucked (maybe under the gas tank? ) and test the voltage coming from it. Maybe call the manufacturer and ask what amperage is available from the stator assuming you find a wire for a headlight.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

The easiest and least expensive thing to do would be to buy a battery operated light. I personally have never used one, however, they seem to get pretty descent reviews. Here's a link to a pretty inexpensive one.

Sears.com


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for the replies fella's. I saw a guy on youtube who installed an 18v cordless drill battery and LED on his blower and it looked sweet. I am worried about vibration so LED might be the way to go, never even though about a simple battery bike light, that just may be the ticket. Thanks again!


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

In case you can't find what superedge88 suggests, I picked up a couple of -THESE- to use with my Path-Pro. They actually work pretty darn good and are amazingly comfortable.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You would need to post the number of the engine itself. The blowers model number doesn't show a headlight or one as an option. If you can see where the electric start would mount usually there is a short one, two or three wire lead in that area if it has the ability to run a headlight.


----------



## Chuck2 (Feb 7, 2014)

Can I replace the bulb (#1683) of the built-in factory headlight with a LED on my 2012 Craftsman Professional 30"?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You need to read this: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html


----------



## Chuck2 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks, Kiss4aFrog. I actually did read all of that last night & was still left unsure. I'm hoping to find an LED that will fit right into the socket for the original bulb. But I've been unable to find one for a 1683. If needed I should be able to reverse the polarity & I don't care if it flickers. As long as it doesn't cause me to have a seizure!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Not saying they will work but:

#1683 is primarily an aircraft light, single contact bayonet, BA15s. So you need to look for a light that is a BA15s. An 1156 is a very common one and used for a turn or stop signal on a lot of cars.

ba15s led | eBay


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

Chuck2 said:


> Can I replace the bulb (#1683) of the built-in factory headlight with a LED on my 2012 Craftsman Professional 30"?


 Amazon.com : Lamp# 1683 LED Equivalent Miniature Light Bulb : Led Household Light Bulbs : Home Improvement I am not recommending just what I found by google search, May also consider searching for BA15s


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Chuck2 said:


> Thanks, Kiss4aFrog. I actually did read all of that last night & was still left unsure. I'm hoping to find an LED that will fit right into the socket for the original bulb. But I've been unable to find one for a 1683. If needed I should be able to reverse the polarity & I don't care if it flickers. As long as it doesn't cause me to have a seizure!


Understand that it could be very bothersome, if you want to just do an led bulb replacement then I would make sure and test the voltage (with existing incandescent bulb installed) and make sure that the led replacement is rated for the voltage you have on your lighting circuit. The you can wire in a bridge rectifier to avoid flickering, along worth a capacitor for some voltage smoothing


----------



## Chuck2 (Feb 7, 2014)

Since the 1683 & a 1156 have identical bases, I tried one I had laying around in there. It worked. It is much brighter which makes sense because the 1683 is duel filament & the 1156 is single. I figured it would blow in sort order but it's still good after several hours of use. Now since a LED replacement for a 1156 is locally available, I will get one & try it out.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The 1683 is a single filament bulb. The fact you say the bases are the same verifies it's a single. Dual filament bulbs like an 1157 have two contacts on the bottom. The 1683 is a 29 watt single filament bulb compared to the 1156 at 27 watts. It's only a 2 watt difference.


----------



## Chuck2 (Feb 7, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> The 1683 is a single filament bulb. The fact you say the bases are the same verifies it's a single. Dual filament bulbs like an 1157 have two contacts on the bottom. The 1683 is a 29 watt single filament bulb compared to the 1156 at 27 watts. It's only a 2 watt difference.


If I did not have the bulb in hand with the #"1683" on it & it clearly having 2 filaments in it, I would completely agree with you. I'm familiar with these small types of bulbs. And I also found it odd that it has 1 contact & 2 filaments.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

I have replaced bulbs in 5th wheel trailers with the new LED type bulbs. The low draw safeguards battery run down if a light is left on accidentally for a whole day. I include a selection here to show what's available. Semi drivers replace all their trailer bulbs to these zero burn out LED.1156 or 1157 white with only .65 watt draw. From 26 watt previously, that is 40 times more efficient or you could instal 40 bulbs on your snow blower to load it the same. 
12V #1156 White LED Automotive Bulb | Princess Auto


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I "see" the problem. Depending on the manufacturer it's either one filiment, or two filiments in series.
.
.


----------

